# Disposable Gas Bottle, Cheap alternative?



## Greengeek (2 Apr 2020)

Anyone know of this is ok for using as a cheap CO2 bottle in a planted aquarium and what size regulator would fit it?




 


https://www.toolstation.com/disposable-gas-bottle/p89126

I’d a fortune if I could use these. 

Thanks


----------



## lazybones51 (2 Apr 2020)

The ones from Machine Mart are better value as they contain 600g vs the lesser filled SIP canisters. https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/co2-gas-cylinder-600g/

I used them for a while, but now use a 2kg Fire Extinguisher which is even better value for money.


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Apr 2020)

Was going to say find out of date FE there loads cheaper for 2kg


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Apr 2020)

Also 600g at halfords


----------



## Andrew C (15 May 2020)

I use this adaptor from co2art along with one of their regulators and the 600g welding bottles.
Just make sure to order the one marked disposable.

https://www.co2art.co.uk/products/n...-sodastream-disposable?variant=31147507712047

I only currently have 36x22x26 tank on the go so the gas seems to last ages. If I had a bigger tank running I’d go down the fire extinguisher route.


----------



## Graham1426 (25 Aug 2020)

Hi

Just browsing, and came across this thread.

i'm currently running a Co2 supermarket nano regulator https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/co2-regulator-nano-p460.html  with disposable 88g canisters, will these larger 600g bottles fit my nano reg.

Thanks

Graham


----------



## oatfish (25 Aug 2020)

Graham1426 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just browsing, and came across this thread.
> 
> ...


No I'm afraid not Graham. The disposable bottles above are a M10x1 thread.


----------



## Graham1426 (25 Aug 2020)

Cheers oatfish, nothing is simple lol.


----------



## oatfish (25 Aug 2020)

No, I did the same as you,  had a nano regulator and looked and any way I could to get larger (and cheaper!) bottles to fit. I ended up drawing a blank and bought a reg to fit disposable bottles instead.


----------



## Graham1426 (25 Aug 2020)

I have seen some reg adaptors that work to convert my nano reg to take the larger disposable welding Co2 bottles, so could be option as i only recently purchased my Nano reg with solenoid and don't want outlay again so soon.


----------



## oatfish (25 Aug 2020)

Graham1426 said:


> I have seen some reg adaptors that work to convert my nano reg to take the larger disposable welding Co2 bottles, so could be option as i only recently purchased my Nano reg with solenoid and don't want outlay again so soon.


Ah that sounds promising. It was 10 years ago that i had the issue with finding an adapter (there weren't any! )
Please can you post your solution when you have it?  I'm interested.


----------



## Graham1426 (25 Aug 2020)

Here you go www.co2supermarket.co.uk  all the adaptors ect are there.


----------

